# Question About The iPod Touch



## OPC'n (Apr 10, 2009)

Can you get onto the web with the touch Ipod? I've been doing some research on it and really can't find any good answers.


----------



## Theoretical (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes, anywhere with a Wi-Fi network, be it your home or a coffee shop or a workplace. I have one and it works very nicely as enough of a mini-computer for light work and browsing.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 10, 2009)

Can you tell me the brand, GB, etc that you have? I have a mac does that matter?


----------



## Theoretical (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a 1st generation Apple (they are the only who make them) Ipod Touch 32GB and both mac and PCs. I love it for music, web browsing, and serving as a mini-computer when I don't have my laptop. My mom has a 16GB one, is not computer-savvy and uses it ALL the time.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, Scott!! I had been looking at an HP handheld (or an Asus mini). I did not know the touch could get online. I wanted something wifi without the data fees--this is perfect!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 10, 2009)

Yep, it's the reason I got a touch.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 10, 2009)

Anyone who wnats to give me one for easter is free to do so


----------



## Skyler (Apr 10, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> Anyone who wnats to give me one for easter is free to do so



And if you'd really like to donate one but don't want to pay for shipping to Denmark, feel free to send one to me in Ohio.


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Apr 10, 2009)

I use mine all the time in ministry. It syncs up with my calendar, address book, prayer requests, and a bunch of other things with my home computer. I am constantly adding things to my calendar when one of my parishioners brings up a doctor's appointment or things like that which require prayer and/or a visit or phone call. I also have a Bible application that enables me to read scripture even where a wifi connection is not available. Many of the applications are free at the itunes store. Plus, as has been pointed out, with the wifi connection there is usually not a charge .(Although I hear airports and some other places are now charging.)


----------



## re4med (Apr 10, 2009)

I use the 2nd gen iPod Touch 32 GB and it is a great tool since it doubles for a PDA as well as an MP3 player. I use it for nearly everything to help keep myself organized...


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 10, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> Anyone who wnats to give me one for easter is free to do so



Its in the mail. I sent it with this label on it.

Martin
Denmark

Let me know when you get it. LOL


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 10, 2009)

Okay, stupid question from a generally-PC person (I do own a Shuffle, but that's the extent of my Apple-ness): Can I download some sort of word processing for the Touch? I saw NeoOffice 3.0 at the itunes store, but I couldn't tell if it would work on the Touch. It lists the system requirements as 10.3.9, but I have no idea what is on the Touch even after looking at the description on the store page.


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Apr 10, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> Okay, stupid question from a generally-PC person (I do own a Shuffle, but that's the extent of my Apple-ness): Can I download some sort of word processing for the Touch? I saw NeoOffice 3.0 at the itunes store, but I couldn't tell if it would work on the Touch. It lists the system requirements as 10.3.9, but I have no idea what is on the Touch even after looking at the description on the store page.



I was not aware NeoOffice had been ported to the ipod/iphone platform. It was probably listed on the downloads for the typical macs.

There are a number of applications for the ipod touch that enable a primitive type of word processing. Most of these are text editors or note takers which have extra features that the Note application, which comes with the ipod touch, does not have. More and more of these are applications that sync with more full-fledged applications on the web or on your home computer. Of course, the rapid, or shall we say rabid, proliferation of ipod touch applications may remedy this in the future.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 10, 2009)

Okay, let me rephrase: is there something that would allow me to open, say, a Word document that had been attached to my email and/or create one?


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Apr 10, 2009)

The mail application, and a number of free applications that can be download from itunes, will open Word, pdf, text, etc. Finding an application to create a word document would require some searching through the thousands of apps, which you can do through power search on the itunes app page. 

One solution would be to write the document in note or email and email it to yourself and then open and save it in word. Others more knowledgeable, may be able to suggest a simpler way.

Blessings,


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 10, 2009)

Chris, would you have the ability to actually create a Word document (or open, edit, and save a Word document) exclusively on the ITouch so that it could be emailed to a non-Touch person for use on their own computer?


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Apr 11, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Chris, would you have the ability to actually create a Word document (or open, edit, and save a Word document) exclusively on the ITouch so that it could be emailed to a non-Touch person for use on their own computer?



Pastor Phillips,

You can open a Word document and view it with many different applications. I am not aware of an app at this time that would allow you to create anything beyond a basic txt document and email it to someone. They would be able to open it in Word, but the formatting would be bare bones basic. Apps are being added to the itunes store daily, so this could change at any time. (Some of the IT people on the PB may already know a program.) Your request is one of the most requested features for the ipod/iphone touch. Apple is planning a major upgrade to the ipod software in the next few months, and there is a _possibility_ this would be included. 

Blessings,


----------



## Devin (Apr 11, 2009)

I bought an iTouch not too long ago and I have been extremely impressed. Yes, you can get on the internet, and it works very, very well.


----------



## wfl3 (Apr 11, 2009)

I also have a question about the Touch - can you use simple excel files on it? (I have a Palm right now, but need to update at some point). Or would I need to go to a mini-computer?

Thanks!


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Apr 11, 2009)

You can view Excel files on the ipod touch. It seems that if you upload the files to google docs, then you can also do some basic editing. See this link.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 11, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> Re4mdant said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who wnats to give me one for easter is free to do so
> ...



I was just phoned from the post-office and they said they need your creditcard information to pay of some extra on shipment.

If you simple send me your credit card number and account number and all the technical numbers I need I will fix this little problem for you brother


----------



## Berean (Apr 11, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > Re4mdant said:
> ...



Martin, did you come to Denmark from Nigeria? They have an academy there that teaches this stuff.


----------

